# Close zum Posts vermeiden?



## Flamme (28. Februar 2008)

Tja,
um unsinnige posts zu vermeiden, werden die threads hier also geschlossen..

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=33094

gratz leute -.-

dann könnt ihr 90% aller threads hier im forum löschen..


----------



## AeRoSwOrD (28. Februar 2008)

Pech gehabt?


----------



## Nekramcruun (28. Februar 2008)

was soll man denn jetzt dazu sagen?mehr als GM kontaktieren kann man ja nicht.....und nächstes mal besser überlegen in welche gilde man geht.


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (28. Februar 2008)

Warum beschwerst du dich?
du wurdest gerade davor bewahrt 100 mal zu lesen: lol, owned, selbst schuld, ich brech vor lachen zusammen...

threads über gm's gibt es im forum genug und mal im ernst, das schildern hier im forum hilft bei der lösung deines problems auch nicht weiter

nochmal zu deinem problem:
kling so als ob ihr verarscht wurdet von dem typen, niemand nimmt sich einfach so 90% aus der gb und verlässt die gilde dann


----------



## stänz (28. Februar 2008)

mimimimi??


----------



## dobro (28. Februar 2008)

dass der gm nichts macht hätte euch von vornerein klar sein müssen. is halt scheiße gelaufen aba solche assis wirds immer geben.


----------



## Liljana (28. Februar 2008)

ich find das auch nich ok das der Threat so einfach geschlossen wurde...
Und ja ich hatte einen sinnvollen Text zu dem Threat verfasst, aba ich war zu langsam er war schon geschlossen...


----------



## Lanatir (28. Februar 2008)

Ich zeig dir mal warum der thread geschlossen wurde:


Schadepech und selbst dran doof.


----------



## turageo (28. Februar 2008)

Fleischy schrieb:


> Warum beschwerst du dich?
> du wurdest gerade davor bewahrt 100 mal zu lesen: lol, owned, selbst schuld, ich brech vor lachen zusammen...



Du hast die chinesischen Reissäcke vergessen, die ständig umfallen (glaubt man einigen Personen hier im Forum).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@topic:
Glaub mir, is besser so, dass der Thread geschlossen wurde. Würde zu 90 % nur Flames und unsinnige Kommentare geben. Ich versteh Dein Problem, aber das einzige was man probieren könnte wäre, ob ein anderer GM vielleicht anders reagiert (gibt da auch verschiedene Sorten von).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


edit: Mir ist gerade noch was eingefallen von wegen "Pech gehabt": hatte Blizz vor nicht allzulanger Zeit nicht selbst verkündet, sie würden jetzt härter gegen Betrugsversuche unter Spielern vorgehen und diese "genauer untersuchen"?


----------



## Ahramanyu (28. Februar 2008)

/sheep

Absolut falscher Bereich, entweder im Richtigen nachfragen oder gleich eine PM an den jeweiligen Moderator schicken.


----------



## Shadowelve (28. Februar 2008)

Ich finde es einfach unter aller sau wie sich manche Leute hier verhalten. Anstatt jemandem bei seinem Problem zu helfen kommt Bullsh*t wie "mimimi", "pech", "owned" oder ähnliches. Was habt ihr davon wenn ihr das schreibt? Damit fängt das flamen erst an, nicht durch diejenigen die hier einen thread zum 3ten mal eröffnen, sonder diejenigen die nichts zu sagen haben und meinen mal überflüssigen Bullsh*t hier abladen zu müssen.
Entweder ihr helft den Personen in dem neuen Thread oder ihr weist FREUNDLICH darauf hin, dass es eine Suchfunktion gibt, mit der man alte Threads findet, die von der Thematik her ähnlich sind. Mit einem "mimimi" ist keinem geholfen. Der TE hat nichts davon, der Poster auch nicht, den er vergeudet eine Minute um einen sinnlosen Beitrag zu posten und diesen Thread dadurch auch noch zu pushen.

Wenn man nichts zu sagen hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten!


Gruss
 Shad



P.S.: Jetzt können die "mimimis" auf meinen Post folgen, mir Latte, das beweist nur wie kindisch ihr seid. Ich werde nicht drauf antworten, lasse mich nicht auf das Niveau herab.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

lol es steht sogar auf der WoW-europe.com seite das Gamemaster bei Schreibfehlern oder ähnlichen kleinigkeiten nicht helfen werden auser es sind gewisse vorraussetzungen dafür vorliegend!!!

und das mit dem Gold...GM´s machen so etwas ebenfalls nicht...es ist zwar betrug aber ihr hattet freie wahl wer welche rechte in der gilde hat...von daher!!!!

Meine Gilde ist eh die beste xD KackNoobs(@ambossar)

MFG Baumi


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. Februar 2008)

deshalb haben bei uns ganze 2 leute zugriff auf die gildenbank...


----------



## Freshman123 (28. Februar 2008)

Es ist einfach so, dass es im Grunde genommen aber Pech gehabt ist!

Jeder, der auf die Gildebank Zugriff hat, der hat auch das Recht diesen zu nutzen.

Sollte er ihn nun nutzen um die Bank leer zuräumen, so darf er das doch tun,
denn er hat die Rechte bei der Bank. 

Also entweder ihr gebt nur einer Person rechte, etwas zu enehmen, oder ihr
begrenzt die Entnahmen pro Tag auf 10 Fächer oder so.

Das führt dann dazu, dass alle normalen Sachen gemacht werden können, 
aufräumen aber nur der Chef kann.


Zu eurem Fall:

Pech gehabt, er hat nur das System korrekt, wenn auch nicht fair ausgenutzt...


----------



## Calathiel (28. Februar 2008)

naja er hat das Recht eure Bank zu plündern
Ich meine er hat den zugriff und rein rechtens, darf er alles rausholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiss das tönt hart is aber so, wenn ihr keine Begrenzung einschaltet oder so: Pech gehabt

KLar ist es nicht fair euch gegenüber, aber ich denke nicht dass blizzard etwas dagegen unternehmen kann/will/darf....


----------



## Dalmus (28. Februar 2008)

Zu dem ursprünglichen Sachverhalt:
Ihr habt demjenigen das Recht dazu eingeräumt die Gildenbank zu plündern. Da kann kein GM was dran tun.
Der einzige sinnvolle Kommentar dazu ist eben (so leid es mir tut): Pech gehabt - schaut ab jetzt wem ihr vertraut.

Zugegeben. Ich war auch überrascht, daß der Thread direkt dicht gemacht wurde, aber die Begründung dafür ist nur konsequent.
Im Grunde hast Du diesen close mit Deinem PS geradezu gefordert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (28. Februar 2008)

ich finds auch schade, dass viele sachen zu früh geclosed werden .. 

aber so sind sie halt, unsre lieben mods 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (28. Februar 2008)

Was wäre ohne das Close passiert? Eine unbestimmte Anzahl Seiten Flames.

Und Du wolltest nicht diskutieren, Du wolltest bemitleidet werden. Die Chance auf letzteres war jedoch verschwindend gering und schon auf das erste Reply gab es Zoff.

Thread wieder offen. Viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (28. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Thread wieder offen. Viel Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na dann - Flame on. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, nur ein kleiner Scherz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (28. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Na dann - Flame on.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hört ihr das! DA ganz leise _Ka-Kling_

Das war der Euro der in die schlechte Wortwitzkasse gefallen ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (28. Februar 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hört ihr das! DA ganz leise _Ka-Kling_
> 
> Das war der Euro der in die schlechte Wortwitzkasse gefallen ist.
> 
> ...


1 Euro? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da wäre ich ja in kurzer Zeit arm...
Wir haben eine Fluch-Kasse, aber da kostet jeder Fluch nur 2 Cent - vergleichweise billig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

